# logo pens



## its_virgil (Dec 20, 2008)

This group of pens was made for a local insurance company using their logo. The logo was printed on a label, stuck on the tube, and cast in polyester resin. Comments welcome. Thanks for looking.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## thewishman (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good, Don! Saved on the engraving, too.:wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 20, 2008)

They came out great Don . Congrats on a nice sale . Did you over coat the lables first or just stick them on and cast ?


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks. Just print, peel and stick, then cast. Works great.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ldb2000 said:


> They came out great Don . Congrats on a nice sale . Did you over coat the lables first or just stick them on and cast ?


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2008)

Good looking pens Don


----------



## laserturner (Dec 20, 2008)

Super job Don. These are really nice.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Ken. I'll bring some to Arizona and you can see one in person. 
do a good turn daily!
Don



laserturner said:


> Super job Don. These are really nice.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Chris. Not too sure about saving. The labels and ink are not cheap and I seem to waste a few just getting the right size. But once the size is determined for a kit I have learned to save it. ;-)
Do a good turn daily!
Don



thewishman said:


> Looks good, Don! Saved on the engraving, too.:wink:


----------



## george (Dec 21, 2008)

Great, really great job. I have a packet of alluminite on the way, can not wait to start casting.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice batch of pens.


----------



## JWS Penworks (Dec 21, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> This group of pens was made for a local insurance company using their logo. The logo was printed on a label, stuck on the tube, and cast in polyester resin. Comments welcome. Thanks for looking.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Great Job Don!  Do you have a tutorial for casting the polyester resin?

Thanks!
John


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 21, 2008)

There are several in the library. After I get the label made and stuck on the tubes I cast them just like I do snake skins. My snake skin tutorial is in the library. There are several threads here on casting labels. Do a search and you'll find lots of info.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



JWS said:


> Great Job Don!  Do you have a tutorial for casting the polyester resin?
> 
> Thanks!
> John


----------



## JWS Penworks (Dec 21, 2008)

Don,

Thanks for the info!

John


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 22, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks Chris. Not too sure about saving. The labels and ink are not cheap and I seem to waste a few just getting the right size. But once the size is determined for a kit I have learned to save it. ;-)
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



I've got templates saved in Photoshop for different pen sizes. So I open up
the blank for say .. a Jr Gent II and it's all ready to fill in. Makes life easier.
I find that saving a blank full sheet with the grid lines already in place
(according to the label # ) helps, too.

I leave an extra 2mm overhang for the length and 3mm of overlap on the
width. That leaves me room for error and trimming, and the 3mm is enough
to give a good label to label adhesion so the label doesn't unravel in the
resin.

Now, if I could just get the air bubble issue solved..
I've got great looking labels, just can't see them through the resin!


----------



## RONB (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice group of pens, well done.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 22, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> I've got templates saved in Photoshop for different pen sizes.
> I find that saving a blank full sheet with the grid lines already in place
> (according to the label # ) helps, too.


This is what I do also. And yes, it does make life easier after the size for each kit's tube is determined.



> I leave an extra 2mm overhang for the length and 3mm of overlap on the
> width. That leaves me room for error and trimming, and the 3mm is enough
> to give a good label to label adhesion so the label doesn't unravel in the
> resin.


Leaving the 3mm overlap is essential. As you say, this give the label good adhesion and less or no lifting. I place the labeled tube on the counter and roll it under my hand to press the label good and tight onto the tube...giving special attention to the edges and the seam.



> Now, if I could just get the air bubble issue solved..
> I've got great looking labels, just can't see them through the resin!


I have less problems with bubbles on the label blanks than I do with snake skin blanks. I use an ultrasonic cleaner with hot water and turn on the heat on the cleaner. The heat thins out the resin and helps get out air. The resin pours nicer and bubbles introduced while pouring can escape easier with the hot thin resin. I know a couple of guys who heat the resin in an oven prior to adding the catalyst. Then the filled mold goes into the pressure pot at 25psi. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm guessing this is on a color laser printer?


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice work Don . If I get an order for pens with Logos , can I just send them to you ?  :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 22, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> Leaving the 3mm overlap is essential. As you say, this give the label good adhesion and less or no lifting. I place the labeled tube on the counter and roll it under my hand to press the label good and tight onto the tube...giving special attention to the edges and the seam.



I do almost the same thing, except I roll them on a mouse pad.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.. and I just realized that I didn't
mention how good the pens look!!  My bad..


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 22, 2008)

Send them to me if you want....or I'll make the blanks for you and you will get the joy of turning them and selling the pens.    I can't make the smiley faces work on the new forum so I'll do them the old fashioned way.  

Thanks for the comments.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


dalecamino said:


> Very nice work Don . If I get an order for pens with Logos , can I just send them to you ?  :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on the pens. No hijacking as far as I'm concerned...we're all (well, almost all) in this together to learn and share our knowledge. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



NewLondon88 said:


> I do almost the same thing, except I roll them on a mouse pad.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.. and I just realized that I didn't
> mention how good the pens look!!  My bad..


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 22, 2008)

Guess again Skye....

Lexmark X5470 Kin jet printer.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


Skye said:


> I'm guessing this is on a color laser printer?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 22, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> Guess again Skye....
> 
> Lexmark X5470 Kin jet printer.
> 
> ...



Ah yes .. the old Kin jet. :biggrin:

I've been using the Alps (dry ribbon) printer because I can use metallic inks.
Next I'm going to try the dry inks on a thin sheet of vinyl and see how that
works..


----------



## TBone (Dec 22, 2008)

Don, those pens look great.  I've not heard of a  kin jet.  Anything special about it?


----------



## rherrell (Dec 23, 2008)

TBone said:


> Don, those pens look great. I've not heard of a kin jet. Anything special about it?


Yeah Tommy, it mispells words.:biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry guys. My fingers got tagnled a bit. My printer is really an ink jet printer.  
Merry Christmas.
Don


TBone said:


> Don, those pens look great.  I've not heard of a  kin jet.  Anything special about it?


----------

